# nursery nurses..need help again with assihnment!!



## ♥emmyloupink♥ (Mar 21, 2005)

me again  
need your help again ,am 3?4 of way through my assignment and need help with the following two questions..
1)what would happen if we didn't have anti discriminatory and inclusive practice in the setting?

2) benefits to parents in having an inclusive setting..
this is the most boring assignment ever and am really struggling to finish it (spesh with maisie around)  so pleeeeease help x
emsxxx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I'm not a nursery nurse but I guess they mean anti racist & disabled? So it's illegal for nurseries to 'choose' children on the basis of colour, disability etc?

The benefits I guess are that children get used to different colours/abilities/disabilities from a very early age & see nothing unusual in it. Maybe this would help in the long term with regards to race/colour/disability discrimination & violence towards these groups? It would show children that everyone is different.

Not sure that's much help though


----------

